# Dialerabzocke mit fremden Leistungen



## dvill (4 Juni 2004)

Ich beziehe mich auf die in einem anderen Beitrag gemachte Beobachtung, dass Dialerabzocke mit fremden Leistungen, die an sich kostenlos sind, unverändert weit verbreitet ist.

Da es ein eigenständiges Problem ist, gehört es unter eine eigene Überschrift.

Diese Masche, Unwissende für die Leistungen von Webangeboten abzukassieren, die aus Sicht der dortigen Webmaster kostenlos sind, verletzt vermutlich auch andere Rechte und ist einigermaßen widerlich.

Sie steht jedoch auch den Mindestanforderungen klar entgegen. Hier bietet sich der beste Weg, solche Auswüchse zu unterbinden.


			
				Verfügung 54/2003 im Amtsblatt Nr. 24/2003 schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 43b Abs. 5 und Abs. 6 TKG*
> ...
> *IV. Eigenschaften, Gestaltungs- und Verhaltenweise zur, während und nach der Verbindungsherstellung*
> 1. Die tatsächliche Herstellung der Verbindung mittels des Anwählprogramms bedarf der vorherigen, expliziten Zustimmung durch den Nutzer.
> ...


Wenn es also kostenlose Angebote gibt, die von einem Dialer aus zu erreichen sind, dann ist dieser Dialer nicht RegTP-konform. Punkt.

Alle Webmaster, die in ihren Logfiles Hinweise in dieser Richtung finden, sollten unverzüglich der RegTP eine entsprechende Dokumentation zukommen lassen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

*Kostenlose Seiten über Dialer*

:bigcry: Ich gehöre auch zu den Geprellten, denn auf derartige "[...edit...]" kann man ja nur reagieren, wenn man regelmäßig seine Logfiles prüft. 

In meinem Fall wurde bei den Besuchern von Ulliswelt.com ein Dialer installiert, der aber schon seitens RegTP seine Zulassung verloren hatte, trotzdem aber noch verbreitet wurde. Ich habe daraufhin den Betreiber der Website, den registrierten Eigentümer, den Betreiber des Webhosts und auch den im Impressum schon vorsorglich angegebenen Rechtsanwalt angeschrieben und sofortige Unterlassung gefordert. Das hätte ich mir auch ersparen können  :argue:  

Mein Tipp, Hashwert des Dialers ermitteln, lässt sich in der Regel nur durch markieren und dann Strg+C kopieren und in der Datenbank des RegTP.de nachschauen. Wenn keine registrierung vorliegt oder diese widerrufen wurde, Rechnung um diesen Betrag kürzen. 

Ansonsten gibt es ja einige Möglichkeiten, gegen Dialer zu schützen:

1. DSL (dafür hat man dann Probleme mit Hackern  :cry: )
2. ein Anti-Dialer Programm installieren
3. Modem mit im Modem eingestellter Anwahlprozedur (im Regelfall nur bei ISDN Routern) benutzen
4. 0900 beim Netzberteiber sperren lassen
und als ultimative letzte Möglichkeit
5. Internet abmelden (war nicht ganz ernst gemeint   )

LG aus UllisWelt

Ulli

_[ein Wort entfernt - Dino]_


----------



## Eniac (4 Juni 2004)

Das ist schon dreist, neu ist diese Masche aber jedenfalls nicht, siehe: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/32147

Mit einer entsprechenden Regel in .htaccess sollte man die üblichen verdächtigen Dialer-IPs von seiner Webseite fernhalten können.


Eniac


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

Hier hatte doch eben jemand was gepostet von neuen AGB´s in Dialern. Wo ist denn der Artikel hin? Ich habe eben den Link von einem Bekannten geschickt bekommen und finde nichts.

Andreas


----------



## dvill (4 Juni 2004)

Nachdem das Forum von interessierter Seite mit Beiträgen vermüllt wird, die keinen echten Willen zu einem konstruktiven Gehalt erkennen lassen, dafür aber konkret falsch, irreführend, fremde Namen missbrauchend oder direkt juristisch angreifbar sind, um Vorwände zu schaffen, liegt es in der Pflicht der Moderatoren, die NUBs zur Anwendung zu bringen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

Axo. Schade. Hätte darüber gerne mehr erfahren.

Andreas


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2004)

> 4. Über Anwählprogramme hergestellte entgeltpflichtige Verbindungen müssen bei Nutzung von Angeboten, die entweder nicht entgeltpflichtig bzw. niedriger bepreist sind, beendet oder die Vermittlung zu solchen Angeboten verhindert werden (z.B. „Wegsurfsperre“).



das stimmt nicht ganz. es geht ja hier darum, dass direkt angebote genutzt werden, die nichts kosten. die o. g. verfügung besagt, beim wegsurfen auf kostenfreie angeboten müsse der dialer die verbindung trennen.

wenn aber z.b. gleich auf ulliswelt.de gelinkt wird, so ist das ja betrug. da nutzt ein dialeranbieter daten von ulli  bez. urlaubsberichte usw. und da sehe ich zivilrechtliche schritte im kommen.


----------



## dvill (6 Juni 2004)

Ein Gast schrieb:
			
		

> > 4. Über Anwählprogramme hergestellte entgeltpflichtige Verbindungen müssen bei Nutzung von Angeboten, die entweder nicht entgeltpflichtig bzw. niedriger bepreist sind, beendet oder die Vermittlung zu solchen Angeboten verhindert werden (z.B. „Wegsurfsperre“).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was soll nicht stimmen?

Das Zitat ist aus der Verfügung und sicherlich richtig. Dort wird ein Kriterium verwendet, welches klar zu entscheiden ist. Wenn ein Angebot frei im Netz verfügbar ist, dann ist es "nicht entgeltpflichtig". Nicht entgeltpflichtige Angebote dürfen per Dialer nicht ansteuerbar sein, unabhängig davon, wie die Erreichbarkeit verursacht würde.

Das führt schon einmal zu einem Grund, dem Dialer die Registrierung zu entziehen. Damit entfällt auch die Zahlungspflicht für Betroffene.

Natürlich kann das auch zivilrechtliche Ansprüche begründen. Neben Copyright-Verstößen tritt noch ein zusätzliches Problem auf, bei dem ich nicht sagen kann, wie das juristisch zu behandeln wäre.

Der Ersteller der kostenlosen Seite hatte den Wunsch, eigene Erfahrungsberichte im Internet mit anderen auszutauschen. Er kann z.B. mit Rückmeldungen von Lesern rechnen, die gleiche Orte besucht hatten oder er bekommt Tipps für neue Reisen.

Hierbei will er als Person richtig dargestellt sein. Sein Angebot ist selbstverständlich kostenlos.

Durch den Missbrauch durch Dritte wird er jedoch als übler Abzocker hingestellt. Verbraucher, die auf das Dialerangebot reinfallen, können nicht unterscheiden, wie die Zusammenhänge sind. Sie sehen die Kontaktdaten auf der an sich kostenlosen Seite und denken, dort den Abzocker zu finden. Er bekommt möglicherweise üble Briefe und gewinnt sicherlich keine netten Kontakte.

Die Absicht, die er mit dieser Seite verfolgte, wird in das Gegenteil verkehrt. Das ist schon mehr als nur ein Copyright-Verstoß.

Man kann jedem, der kostenlose Inhalte ins Netz stellt, nur dringend raten, die Logfiles zu prüfen, von wo seine Besucher kommen. Ein klarer Hinweis, möglichst auf jeder Seite, wäre nützlich. Wer will, kann Links auf www.computerbetrug.de einbauen für Gäste, die von Dritten abgezockt werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

> 4. Über Anwählprogramme hergestellte entgeltpflichtige Verbindungen  müssen bei Nutzung von Angeboten, die entweder nicht entgeltpflichtig bzw. niedriger bepreist sind, beendet oder die Vermittlung zu solchen Angeboten verhindert werden (z.B. „Wegsurfsperre“).



Was sind denn dann diese Downloadlinkangebote ?

So ein downloadlink , welcher von so einer Dialerwebseite heraus
auf ein anderes Kostenloses System /Seite vermittelt. z.B Peer to Peer 

Muß sofort unterbrochen werden  0 

Wer nicht die Ware besitzt , keinerlei Lizensrechte daran Besitzt,
kann diese auch nicht verkaufen .
Ist so ein Link 30€ wert ?

Wie man das sonst  nennen könnte  , weiß Jeder


----------



## dvill (6 Juni 2004)

Dialer-Content ist oft problematisch, weil geklaut, illegal oder praktisch wertlos.

Niemand schreibt neue Märchen, um Kinder abzuzocken. Die gibt es schon, natürlich kostenlos. Das gilt ebenso für Malvorlagen, Bastelanleitungen usw..

Dies fällt oft nicht auf, weil vernünftige Menschen die schweineteuren Seiten nicht aufrufen und die, die es tun, die Zusammenhänge nicht begreifen.

Es gibt eine nette Geschichte mit einen Tag der offenen Tür, der unvorsichtigerweise öffentlich angekündigt wurde.

Nachdem genügend "problematisches Material" aufgetaucht war, beendet ein spontan auftretender Serverfehler die weitere Verfügbarkeit.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (6 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> So ein downloadlink , welcher von so einer Dialerwebseite heraus auf ein anderes Kostenloses System /Seite vermittelt. z.B Peer to Peer



Es würde sich um eine kostenpflichtige Portalseite handeln. Der 'Mehrwert' einer solchen Seite bestünde darin, dem Nutzer die Zugriffs- und Downloadmöglichkeit auf ein kostenloses P2P-Angebot zu verschaffen. Wenn der verlinkte Content für den Nutzer, der dem Link folgt, nicht lizensiert ist, dann haftet der Portalseitenbetreiber gem. § 97 I UrhG als Mitstörer auf Unterlassung und wegen Beihilfe bzw. Anstiftung zur Urherberrechtsverletzung nach § 830 II BGB dem Rechteinhaber gegenüber. 

Es wird aber noch pikanter:

Der Betreiber einer P2P Portalseite macht sich nach § 106 UrhG i. V. m §§ 26, 27 StGB strafbar. Bei Einsatz von Dialern, Bannerwerbung oder Pop-Up Werbung wird das Ganze zum gewerbsmäßigen Handeln. Das brachte einem Portalbetreiber kürzlich eine Geldstrafe von 16 000 EUR.

Zur Zulässigkeit von Deeplinks:
http://www.jurpc.de/aufsatz/20030283.htm

Eine Irreführung des Endnutzers (Bepreisen von ansich kostenlosen Angeboten Dritter mittels Dialer unter Verschleierung der Herkunft des Contents, vgl. BGH, Urteil vom 17.07.2003, I ZR 259/00, Paperboy, JurPC Web-Dok. 274/2003, Abs. 53) bzw. die komplette Übernahme von Angeboten Dritter dürfte wettbewerbswidrig sein


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2004)

Die "Vermarktung" von Freeware-Spielen wird freimütig zugegeben.

Hier z.B. beim Verkaufsangebot für ein PP:


> Unser Memberbereich ist im Vergleich zu andern Memberbereichen sehr groß und bestückt mit erstklassigen Spielen! *(! Freeware, Bitte Autorenrechte berücksichtigen ).*


Siehe Beschreibung bei Ebay

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Juli 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Sie steht jedoch auch den Mindestanforderungen klar entgegen. Hier bietet sich der beste Weg, solche Auswüchse zu unterbinden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich widerspreche dir ungerne, hier aber muss ich.

Die Verfügung soll nicht verhindern, dass irgendeine irgendwo im Netz kostenfreie Leistung per Dialer verlinkt wird. Das ist weder von den Eingriffsrechten der RegTP noch vom Gesetzgeber umfasst.

Es wäre auch (z.B. für Wettbewerber) sonst ein leichtes, die Dialer der Konkurrenz tot laufen zu lassen, indem man die Inhalte kostenfrei anbietet und dann den Wettbewerber bei der RegTP anzeigt. 

Die "Wegsurfsperre" ist für eine solche Inhaltskontrolle nicht gedacht.


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Widersprechen ist ok, tue ich ja jetzt auch. Nur so kommt eine Diskussion zustande, und das wollen wir ja hier haben.

Die Unterschiede der Bewertungen in diesem Punkt haben wohl mit Begriffsdefinitionen zu tun. Das von mir gemeinte "kostenlose Angebot" hat eine URL und liegt irgendwo im Netz auf einem fremden Server. Dorthin darf ein Dialer nicht zugreifen lassen, weil es der zitierten Textstelle widersprechen würde.

Eine völlig andere Frage ist, wenn z.B. ein seriöser Geschäftsmann das Weltkulturerbe der Menschheit in Form von kostenlos verfügbaren Märchen zusammenträgt und auf einem eigenen Server vorhält, um dann für den Zugriff auf diese Märchen Dialer-Höchstpreise zu verlangen.

Dann gibt es ein inhaltliches Angebot, welches anderswo kostenlos ist und welches der Verkäufer auch von dort kostenlos kopiert hat, das aber auf diesem Server nur gegen Bezahlung genutzt werden kann. In diesem Fall greift die "Wegsurf-Sperre" natürlich nicht. Das hatte ich aber weder gemeint, noch gesagt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Juli 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das von mir gemeinte "kostenlose Angebot" hat eine URL und liegt irgendwo im Netz auf einem fremden Server. Dorthin darf ein Dialer nicht zugreifen lassen, weil es der zitierten Textstelle widersprechen würde.


Sehe ich weiterhin (vorerst) anders. Der von dir geschilderte Fall (wenn von mir richtig verstanden) lautet:

_URL=www.märchenallerwelt.de (nicht existentes Beispiel)
Dort liegt kostenfrei die .pdf-Datei mit Grimm's Aschenputtel.
Dialerbetreiber 2lc verlinkt seinen Dialer auf diese Seite und bietet somit für seine Dialerkosten von gut 30€ pro Einwahl das "fremde" kostenlose Märchen an._

Richtig?

Denn dann unterliegt dies nicht der Regelung zur Wegsurfsperre. Diese besagt nämlich m.E folgendes:

_Dialerbetreiber 2lc hat die Internetseite www.augeninnendruckverringerung.de (auch ein nichtexistentes Beispiel). 
Dorthin verlinkt sein Dialer; dorthin ist er registriert.
Der User, der jetzt (per Hand eingetippt in der oberer URL-Leiste des Brwosers) www.märchenallerwelt.de aufruft, darf dorthin nicht über die Dialerverbindung gelangen, da er dann dort kostenpflichtig surfen würde._

Einen Dialer auf eine fremde Internetseite (für 2lc die Site www.märchenallerwelt.de) ist für die RegTP ok, so lange er in sich die Voraussetzungen erfüllt. Ob es den Inhalt der verlinkten Seite auch kostenfrei gibt, muss/kann/darf(?) die RegTP nicht prüfen.

Der Urheber der Märchenseite hat allerdings hiergegen jede Menge zivilrechtliche Ansprüche gegen 2lc - aber das ist ja nicht dein Fall.

D'Accord?


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> D'Accord?


Nein. Da bin ist stur.

Ich beziehe mich auf die Formulierung


> 4. Über Anwählprogramme hergestellte entgeltpflichtige Verbindungen müssen bei Nutzung von Angeboten, die entweder nicht entgeltpflichtig bzw. niedriger bepreist sind, beendet oder die Vermittlung zu solchen Angeboten verhindert werden (z.B. „Wegsurfsperre“).


Dort werden Angebote unterschieden, die "entgeltpflichtig" oder "nicht entgeltpflichtig" sind. Hier geht es um klar unterscheidbare Fakten. Ein Angebot ist das eine oder das andere.

Ein kostenfrei im Internet verfügbares Angebot ist "nicht entgeltpflichtig". Das ist faktisch feststellbar. Es bleibt auch "nicht entgeltpflichtig", wenn seriöse Geschäftsleute einen kostenpflichtigen Zugang zum Internet anbieten und hierdurch auf die "nicht entgeltpflichtige" Webseite verweisen.

Die Eigenschaft der "Nicht-Entgeltpflichtigkeit" ändert sich nicht durch einen geänderten Zugang zum Internet. Wenn dann Kosten anfallen, sind sie dem Internetzugang zuzurechnen, nicht dem unverändert "nicht entgeltpflichtigen" Angebot.

Das Angebot "nicht entgeltpflichtiger" Inhalte ist eine Leistung des Betreibers dieser Webseite. Hieraus leitet sich das Attribut "nicht entgeltpflichtig" ab.

Die Gebühren Dritter sind unzulässiger Wegezoll, nicht Gebühren für die Inhalte.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Juli 2004)

Ich bleibe jetzt auch stur:

http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/pm/02949/index.html



			
				RegTP-Presseerklärung schrieb:
			
		

> Bonn, den 15. April 2004
> *Regulierungsbehörde widerruft Registrierung von weiteren 25.000 Dialern
> - durch Fehlen einer „Wegsurfsperre“ überhöhte Kosten möglich*
> 
> ...


Dies ist m.E. die hinter Ziff. 4 stehende Forderung, die hier nämlich nicht beachtet wurde - mein o.a. Fall (weitersurfen unter teurer Internet-Zugangs-Verbindung, obwohl die eigentlichen Dialerseiten verlassen wurden).

Ich sehe in der Passage einfach keine RegTP-Handhabe gegen den Fall, dass ein Dialer explizit für eine kostenfreie Seite gestaltet und registriert wird, die auf diesem Umweg plötzlich entgeltpflichtig wird.

So sehr ich mir diese Handhabe wünschte ...


----------



## Aaron (13 Juli 2004)

..


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2004)

Dann weiter:

Die Nutzung eines entfernten Internetangebotes durch einen Verbraucher ist nur möglich, wenn mehrere Transportleistungen miterbracht werden. Bei telefongestützten Modemleitungen sind das z.B. die Herstellung der Telefonverbindung, darüber die Herstellung einer DFÜ-Verbindung mit Anbindung ins Internet. Für die verknüpften Transportdienste erhalten mehrere Beteiligte berechtigterweise eine Gebühr.

Für die Nutzung der 0900-Nummer ist ein mitabgerechneter Mehrwert erforderlich. Sonst sind für Internetzugänge die Nummern 0191x-193x vorgesehen. Bei diesen darf eben genau kein Mehrwert im Preis enthalten sein, nur die Zugangsleistung zum Internet.

Ein "nicht entgeltpflichtiges" Angebot im Netz erbringt die Leistung kostenlos. Der Leistungserbringer rechnet also keine Gebühren ab. Dennoch abgerechnete Gebühren fallen dann zuordnungsmäßig dem Transport zu. Die Abrechnung reiner Transportleistungen schließt keinen Mehrwert ein, also kein Mehrwertdienst.

Carrier rechnen keinen Mehrwert ab, sondern ihre Leistungserbringung durch Transportdienste. Nur der Leistungserbringer kann, wenn seine Leistung kostenpflichtig ist, den gegenüber den Transportdienstleistungskosten erhöhten Mehrwert abrechnen.

Im normalen Leben wäre die Situation z.B. so:

Bei einem öffentlichen Anlass mit viel Autobesuchern ist Parken im öffentlichen Raum kostenlos, aber ein Spitzbube mit einem hübschen Dress aus dem Kostümverleih kassiert munter Gebühren für Tages-Parktickets.

Da käme niemand auf die Idee, dass die Parkplätze dann eben kostenpflichtig geworden wären. Was immer hier die juristisch zutreffenden Kriterien wären, man wird öffentlichen, kostenlosen Parkraum nicht kraft eigener Willkür gegen Gebühren vermieten können.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## IM (13 Juli 2004)

Frage:  Darf ich denn meine E-Mails über einen Dialer abholen  - also wenn ich über einen Dialer verbunden bin - und mir gerade einen Livestream anschaue - darf ich dann mit meinem Mailprogramm E-mails prüfen und abholen ?


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Juli 2004)

@DVill:

Guter Ansatz, kommt jetzt von hinten rein.

Ich denke mal drüber nach.

Bess demnähx ...


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2004)

Da stellt sich die Frage nach der Wegsurfsperre - wie soll sie wann funktionieren?
Während der über den Dialer angewählte Content in einem Browserfenster nicht geschlossen ist, könnte man tatsächlich auch E-Mails abholen.
Die Elektriker sagen dazu Parallelschaltung. MEn ist mit der "Wegsurfsperre" nur eine Reihenschaltung gemeint. Bin mir da aber auch nicht sicher, gebe ab an Andreas oder die RegTP!


----------



## Aaron (13 Juli 2004)

..


----------



## IM (13 Juli 2004)

Man kann auch seinem Messenger chatten ...  denn der aktiviert sich von alleine wieder - sobald eine Internetverbindung besteht.

usw.


Was will ich damit sagen:

In dem Muster so wie Dietmar Vill es sieht (schwarz/weiss) - so geht das nicht.


----------

